
Remastering Star Trek: Deep Space Nine with Machine Learning - cpeterso
https://captrobau.blogspot.com/2019/03/remastering-star-trek-deep-space-nine.html
======
peatmoss
I wonder if this approach could be enhanced with scans of the original 35mm
film. I understand that the video effects were composited down to broadcast
resolutions, and that the computer effects were ever only done at 480p or
whatever. But... it seems like ML could pretty easily stitch together the 35mm
film footage with the post-production elements, upsampled as needed, to create
something more in line with the TNG or ToS remasters.

